# Icelandic Volcano



## Mark T (Aug 31, 2014)

I've been avidly watching this stream here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKtGqoxV_qo

A couple of my colleagues just flew out on company business to South Korea for a couple of weeks (with my company would love to send me, but I'm still waiting on the NHS to do my travel injections - and I wouldn't miss the first day of school in Year 1 for my little one for anything).

Hopefully they will be able to get back home.  In 2010 one of my other colleagues got stuck in the US for a few weeks!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 31, 2014)

Most travel immunisations aren't free, even if given in NHS GP practices, plus delays of a few weeks, as travel health isn't considered an emergency, despite being time critical, so you would be better going to a private travel health clinic. Hope you don't get caught by Icelandic volcano effects on flights.


----------



## Mark T (Sep 1, 2014)

Copepod said:


> Most travel immunisations aren't free, even if given in NHS GP practices, plus delays of a few weeks, as travel health isn't considered an emergency, despite being time critical, so you would be better going to a private travel health clinic...


True, but the companies going to be paying for it anyway.  Although the downside with going to a private clinic is that they won't know my immunisation history - I certainly can't remember what I've had when.

I'm in no rush to go


----------



## Copepod (Sep 1, 2014)

OK, but make sure you get a record of vaccinations from your GP clinic - it can be useful when travelling. For yellow fever, it's very important to have a certificate, but that isn't an issue in Asia.


----------



## Aoife (Sep 8, 2014)

Mark T, you have a lot to answer to...

Thanks to you I seem to spend most of my waking time on "volcano watch"  and "earthquake watch" (oooh a 4.3M at 2.9km, early than normal tonight)
You can be guaranteed though that if (when) the big eruption happens I wont be watching.

For any other geeks (or interested folk) the updated link for the live stream is   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwkqhTa2Bh0 and the live earthquake is http://baering.github.io/ 
The live stream is best viewed afterdark, pretty awesome stuff at times!
Enjoy!


----------



## Mark T (Sep 8, 2014)

Glad I could help 

You might also be interested in:
http://www.jonfr.com/volcano/

And just remember... BOOOM!

(Or more correctly, in the words of Susan Ivanova, "No boom today. Boom tomorrow. There's always a boom tomorrow. What? Look, somebody's got to have some damn perspective around here! Boom. Sooner or later. BOOM!")


----------



## Aoife (Sep 8, 2014)

there have been many more higher M earthquakes today than the past several days, somethings going to happen soon!!!


----------

